# This is what I do..



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

These are the pics I like to take. this was in my studio


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

you sound like a creep.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> you sound like a creep.


Let's see some more so that we can be sure.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

hahah.. no prob;


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I am in the wrong line of work thats for sure.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> you sound like a creep.


If you don't like those pic... I think you are the CREEP.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> If you don't like those pic... I think you are the CREEP.


haha.. thats what I'm saying.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

While I can't fault your lighting or composition (I should hope to do as well), I find your skin processing a tad overdone. I like it better when there is still texture visible. Maybe resizing the images to the size needed to post here is a factor in that too. On the 4th one, the dual hot spots on the forehead draw my eye away from the rest of the image.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

i appreciate the critiques.. I'm at work and this is what I had so pardon the size.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I might enjoy that work too! Nice picks! Pretty sharp looking!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I'd have dropped the f-stop a little and or move the model foreward to reduce the distraction of the sharply focused drywall texture. 

Others are just red X for me..


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

It was a joke Adam...once you post on the board enough, you'll start to realize the personalities here. . .

On a side note, pics arent too shabby; however, the chics laying on the bed- try to take the price tag off of their shoes along with the clear "made in _____" stickers, they look cheap.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

HAH! THANKS.. but you guys see Red X's?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just got back on and no red X this time. Not sure what the difference was but I see them fine now. Like the last high key shot.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Adam,
Do you need an assistant/bodyguard/best friend? I can pay you.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I think they are really awful and very inappropiate,got any more that I can critique:rotfl:


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

dicklaxt said:


> I think they are really awful and very inappropiate,got any more that I can critique:rotfl:


hah! theres many more where that came from but I'm at work.. FML


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice work. Lighting is good. I saw the models also. Very nice. Must be hard to do that kinda work and say" I think it will give this a little more if you take your top off" and do it without a sheepish grin.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

aceman93 said:


> Very nice work. Lighting is good. I saw the models also. Very nice. Must be hard to do that kinda work and say" I think it will give this a little more if you take your top off" and do it without a sheepish grin.


try getting that one past my wife.. my ballz would never leave the freezer than..


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh well in that case ask her to say it. Just kiddin. But some really nice shots.


----------

